# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ایجاد ارتباط بین دو SQL Sever  در بین دو سرور در دو شهر

## sajjad_kochekian

با سلام-
من در محل کارم برای دریافت اطلاعات از کارخانه نیاز دارم که اطلاعت خیلی به صورت آنلاین دریافت بشه.
می خواهم بدونم به چه روشی می تونم بین سرور کارخانه و سرور دفتر مرکزی ارتباط برقرار کنم.

که اگر ارتباط هم قطع شد خللی در کار کارخانه ایجاد نشود.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوست عزیز.
شما اول باید توضیح بدید بستر ارتباطی شما بین کارخانه و محل کارتون به چه شکل هست؟
میزان حجم تغییرات اطلاعات به چه اندازه هست؟
آیا اطلاعات باید دو طرفه بروز باشد؟ یا مثلا فقط کارخانه اطلاعات را وارد کرده و دفتر مرکزی ملاحظه می کند؟

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

در دفتر اصلی اینترنت ADSL هست و در کارخانه ها چون بستر اینترنت مناسب وجود ندارد از اینترنت های 3G استفاده می کنیم 
حجم اطلاعات خیلی زیاد نیست. دوجدول اصلی هست که همیشه باید به روز باشد. جداول دیگر می تواند در ابتدای روز یک مرتبه به روز شود.

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
وقتی از Replication استفاده میکنید، قطع شدن اینترنت مانع کار در کارخانه نمیشه و ویرایش اطلاعات میتونه ادامه پیدا کنه. اما طبعا انتقالش به محل کار شما ممکن نیست.

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

من از یکی از دوستانم شنیدم که در هنگام اتصال مجدد بین دو اس کیو ال جداول مشخص شده هم دیگه رو بروز رسانی می کنند.

آیا این امکان وجود ندارد؟

----------


## AminSobati

بله، تغییرات در صف قرار میگیرند و با برقراری مجدد ارتباط، امکان همسان سازی وجود داره

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

> اما طبعا انتقالش به محل کار شما ممکن نیست.



منظورتون از این قسمت چیست؟

----------


## AminSobati

منظور این که وقتی ارتباط قطع میشه، کار کاربرها مختل نخواهد شد ولی انتقال تغییرات تا زمان برقراری ارتباط میسر نیست

----------


## stabesh

> بله، تغییرات در صف قرار میگیرند و با برقراری مجدد ارتباط، امکان همسان سازی وجود داره


 با سلام
شايد سوالم مبتديانه باشه 
اگر براي كليدهاي اصلي از نوع int استفاده كنيم و براي ركورد جديد خود sql مقدار كليدو يكي بيشتر ميكنه اين براي replication مشكل به وجود مياره يا نه چون ممكنه ارتباط قطع بشه در دو شهر مختلف ركوردهايي با كليد مشابه وارد بشه وقتي كه ارتباط دوباره برقررار شد sql server چيكار ميكنه؟
با تشكر

----------


## AminSobati

اگر PKهای شما Identity باشند، بصورت پیش فرض SQL Server به هر Subscriber اصطلاحا یک Range اختصاص میده تا هر کدوم در بازه مربوط به خود، اطلاعات رو وارد کنند. این کار بصورت اتوماتیک انجام میشه و نیازی نیست در برنامه تغییر اعمال کنید

----------


## fakhravari

> اگر PKهای شما Identity باشند، بصورت پیش فرض SQL Server به هر Subscriber اصطلاحا یک Range اختصاص میده تا هر کدوم در بازه مربوط به خود، اطلاعات رو وارد کنند. این کار بصورت اتوماتیک انجام میشه و نیازی نیست در برنامه تغییر اعمال کنید


 با سلام
شاید چند شعبه رکورد های identity فرق داشت موقع بروز رسانی این id ها چی میشن؟ :متفکر:

----------

